# BFD filters have no impact??



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

My BFD doesn't seem to make a difference with the filters enabled or not. I "coupled" both engines prior to programming the unit. I am only using 2 filters based on my REQ wizard suggestions:

#1 Freq 50 Fine +7 Band 14 Gain +6 Mode PA
#2 Freq 32 Fine +4 Band 14 Gain -5 Mode PA

This should make SOME change in the results, but I can run sweeps back to back with no changes other than pressing the in/out button and the measurements are dead on equal. Help!!!! :hissyfit:


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm running the dreaded v1.3 of the firmware. I'm manually programming the filters, so the MIDI bug shouldn't be an issue right?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

patchesj said:


> My BFD doesn't seem to make a difference with the filters enabled or not...


I don't have any experience using a BFD, but is possible that what you're trying to improve is room/placement related :huh:

Can you post a graph of your results??? maybe that will help the experts to give you ideas :T


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

I'll work on getting a graph posted tonight. My sub is behind my front screen wall, with limited possible locations for it. I'm also assuming that given there are only 2 filters suggested, and they are fairly broad I'm not sure how much additional improvement could be made by moving it around.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Make sure the little yellow light that says “kHz” isn’t on. If it is, your filters are actually at 5000 and 3200 Hz, not 50 and 32. 

Yes, if you're loading manually, MIDI is not an issue.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Just to clarify a bit... I'm not saying that placement wouldn't have an impact, but that I'm a bit constrained in how much I can shift things around (large sub, tight space). Also the BFD is trying to correct some larger areas that I don't think are related to node issues. There are some obvious room nodes, but I'm not worried about fixing those yet. I have more room treatments to go and an equipment change. I am just trying to get the BFD to actually *work* so that down the road I can use it to clean up the problems that can't otherwise be fixed.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Make sure the little yellow light that says “kHz” isn’t on. If it is, your filters are actually at 5000 and 3200 Hz, not 50 and 32.
> 
> Yes, if you're loading manually, MIDI is not an issue.
> 
> ...




Bingo, jackpot, on the money, etc., etc!!

So besides feeling a bit like an idiot for apparently missing that little nugget in the manual, I'm feeling much better about my ebay BFD purchase. :dumbcrazy:


----------

